# Ian Huntley: Am I alone...



## Sooty (5 September 2006)

...in thinking that if he wants to die, he should be allowed to? I don't care whether he is suffering from remorse or mental illness, his death would be no loss.


----------



## Super_Kat (5 September 2006)

When I saw the stuff about him on the news this morning I thought exactly the same thing.......

Kat
xx


----------



## vicster (5 September 2006)

My mum says that they should bring back the old way of a life for a life - it wouldn't bothered me if he dies what he did was discusting and it makes me sick to the bone thinking baout how those poor girls died.


----------



## severnmiles (5 September 2006)

Completely agree!  One less expense for the tax payer!


----------



## Josh_craney (5 September 2006)

maybe but wouldnt it be better of we left him to suffer?
i mean he deserves it


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (5 September 2006)

tbh i'd rather know hes alive and suffering for whats hes done than give him what he wants and the easy way out


----------



## SSM (5 September 2006)

He took two beautiful girls lives and destroyed their families. 

Let him die - End of story


----------



## PapaFrita (5 September 2006)

I agree his death would be no loss, and it would certainly save the taxpayer a few bob, but on the other hand he _deserves_ his remorse and guilt (if indeed he does feel it) and in a way I think it would be a disservice to the families of the little girls if he were allowed to die to ease his own suffering. No such easy way out for the families, is there?


----------



## BBs (5 September 2006)

Personally its the chickens way out! and killing himself would end HIS suffering! methinks he needs to suffer a LOT more!!!

Anyhow, he has the most amazing facilties in prison - probably a better life than most homeless ppl, fed, watered and luxuries (as i read in a newspaper not long ago).

Hell who would would care if he died, but I think he needs to suffer - BB's grows horns


----------



## H's mum (5 September 2006)

You are not alone Sooty - I think it would be the best thing all round - mentally ill my ass - he's just an evil man through and through 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## GinaB (5 September 2006)

I think he should be thrown in with the rest of the prisoners and they can sort him out however they want. And I hope they give him the most painful horrible death that could ever be possible. 
In prisons, people who hurt children whether it be abuse murder etc are kept seperately from other prisoners as they are seen as the lowest of the low. The other prisoners wouldn't be long in sorting this vile, dispecable man out!


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (5 September 2006)

here here


----------



## Weezy (5 September 2006)

I agree too


----------



## Gingernags (5 September 2006)

I'd let him die.  No one would miss him or care.  He is not suffering in prison, he lives better than lots of people outside who are law abiding and not sick monsters.  And I don't think he'd know remorse if it walked up and smacked him round the face.

Peronally I think all murderers and paedophiles who aren't getting out any time soon shoud be used as guinea pigs for cancer drugs etc.  Does some good for society then and if they don't work, oops!


----------



## Beanyowner (5 September 2006)

I think he should be left to suffer for what he has done to that poor family.

Evil sick thing...he doesn't deserve to be called a man.


----------



## Greyhound (5 September 2006)

Not alone at all. Woman on tv at lunchtime going on about why he did it, saying he was remorseful - yeah about being caught. Scum bag tw*t.

Gh


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (5 September 2006)

I don't want the b*stard to die, I want him to suffer, and make no apologies for that. My compassion runs out where he's concerned, and instead it's replaced by a deep set loathing. He's NEVER going to be sorry for what he did.....why let him take the easy way out? Coward that he is


----------



## GinaB (5 September 2006)

Remorseful my ass. You're right the only reason he is remorseful is the fact that he got caught. Evil, disgusting, pathetic excuse of a man.


----------



## BBs (5 September 2006)

Thank you SD - thats exactly what I was trying to say.


----------



## spike123 (5 September 2006)

Let him suffer.What he did was just plain sick. I think he should continue to rot in jail with all the other sickos who harm kids.If he wants to kill himself let him do it the most painful way possible.He deserves it. My daughters killer was never caught but I hope and pray he is suffering in some way.Death is the easy way out for these sickos although I have to say if I could watch the ******* die that killed my daughter I would pay for front row seats and want to push the button on the electric chair.


----------



## Gingerbird (5 September 2006)

I haven't read the rest of the post but I don't see why he shouldn't serve his sentence - surely the taking of his own life would be the 'easy way out'. I don't know maybe I'm wrong but he obviously doesn't mind losing hius life so making him live is making him suffer - thus pay for his crime.......????


----------



## Sooty (5 September 2006)

Trouble is, I don't believe he is suffering in jail at all. He is kept away from other prisoners, and probably has access to medical care, both physical and psychiatric, and excellent facilities. If he is going to be kept alive, maybe it should be in less comfortable surroundings with fewer luxuries. As a taxpayer I am paying for him to have three meals a day, a tv, heating etc. I resent that, and wish they had found him too late.


----------



## Greyhound (5 September 2006)

He shouldnt have any rights to anything, he gave them all up the day he murdered those girls.

Maybe all the doors to the cells should be left open and the guards go off to make a cup of tea, then we will test the honour amongst theives - hopefully he would be found dead afterwards.

FYI: Prisons and Police stations all have to be desined ligature free, thus meaning any finish design must be made so the prisoner cant use the material to commit suicide. I suggest hiding a few razor blades in the window reveal.


----------



## Sags_Deer (5 September 2006)

yep he is wasting tax payers money keeping him alive, let him go with a long painful way. Quite agree about using prisoners as guinea pigs for drugs,. they deserve it.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (5 September 2006)

Sooty, I do understand what you're saying........but then you've also pointed out an answer to that dilemma...take away any luxuries he has access to, give him basic care to sustain life, but at no point do I want that arrogant b*stard to get away with what he did by taking the easy way out.


----------



## burtie (5 September 2006)

Personally I beleive that everyone should have the right to take their own life, regardless of what they have done. Yes he won't suffer anymore but what point is there to letting him suffer, it won't bring back the girls and it won't really help those left behind. It is arguable that taking his own life is really all he can offer now to help society in any way by removing himself as a life long burden, so let him do it. 
It is both a practicle and merciful solution.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (5 September 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Personally I beleive that everyone should have the right to take their own life, regardless of what they have done. Yes he won't suffer anymore but what point is there to letting him suffer, it won't bring back the girls and it won't really help those left behind. It is arguable that taking his own life is really all he can offer now to help society in any way by removing himself as a life long burden, so let him do it. 
It is both a practicle and merciful solution. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Burtie, I do take your point, but surely the whole point of him being imprisoned is to serve time for the crimes he's committed? Isn't that what prison is supposed to be all about...punishing those who break the law, and he's been handed down his punishment for a disgusting and very disturbing crime 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Nothing is ever going to bring the two girls back....and I do have a feeling that at some point his attempts at suicide will bring him what he seems to desire......his death.


----------



## henryhorn (5 September 2006)

I partly agree, but feel his surroundings etc are far too comfortable. Jail should mean a thoroughly unpleasant place with boring food, no tv and discomfort on a grand scale such as in third world jails.
I am glad he didn't die ,the bastard deserves to live with his mind until he's old, the poor kids never got the chance to grow up and their parents must suffer every time the subject appears on the news. I bet they don't want him dead..
I actually like that prison in the USA where they make them wear pink overalls, march them chained up through the city everyday and break rocks in the sun..
At least that way they hate prison, ours are like holiday camps.. swimming pools, basketball, good food and tv..We're mad, criminals need to be punished and suffer..
(and no matter how many posts say my views are extreme, extreme they'll stay!!!)


----------



## RunToEarth (5 September 2006)

I just wish, in cases like this, for the pain that he has caused, they should bring back hanging.


----------



## eohippus (5 September 2006)

I think he is just trying to take the easy way out,   I agree the world would be a better place without him,  but it should not be his decision to bail out of it.  I would be for bringing back the death sentance for this type though.
let him suffer inside.
just my pennies worth
regards
Dawn


----------



## eekmon (5 September 2006)

Yes me too !! Hanging is the way to go!! He should suffer a bit at least, taking a load of pills and not waking up is too humane for that being!( can't call him a man!)


----------



## GinaB (5 September 2006)

I still stand by my view that he should just be thrown to the other prisoners and they can do to him what they see fit. Hopefully horribly, painfully and very very slowly.


----------



## Sooty (5 September 2006)

The thing is, prison is supposed to both protect the public from a criminal, and to rehabilitate the criminal. There is no way this man can be rehabilitated, and once he is dead he is no longer a risk to the public.


----------



## Sooty (5 September 2006)

Very good point. Yes, he can kill himself (after all, he appears to like killing, it is a logical progression) but not the easy way. Or maybe he could opt to be dealt with the way he dealt with Holly and Jessica. Having worked out how long Ian Brady has been in prison, the expense of keeping him and the endless media circus leaping into action the minute he so much as sneezes, I just wish this man had died.


----------



## MagicMelon (5 September 2006)

He should suffer.


----------



## GTs (5 September 2006)

FYI in the US with all the legal fees, and jumping through the hoops, the death penalty is more expensive then life in prison.


----------



## 0 (5 September 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
I agree his death would be no loss, and it would certainly save the taxpayer a few bob, but on the other hand he _deserves_ his remorse and guilt (if indeed he does feel it) and in a way I think it would be a disservice to the families of the little girls if he were allowed to die to ease his own suffering. No such easy way out for the families, is there? 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is exactly what i was going to say
BUT
I'd like to think that if there's any justice his torment would not be ended by death?
I'm not sure of my beliefs regarding what happens after you die but surely he will have to face the consequences of what he's done??


----------



## 0 (5 September 2006)

[ QUOTE ]

I am glad he didn't die ,the bastard deserves to live with his mind until he's old

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree with this in principal but it assumes a rationale brain.... if you or I did what he has - it would haunt us and litterally drive us insane BUT we would not kill two little girls, infact the 'normal' person is so far removed from what he did it is unconceivable SO it leads me to think if he could kill (twice at that...he carried on to do one after the other) will a concience really be punishment? does he have one (we do, but it, amongst other things, would prevent us from doing such a thing. If he does have one, but it allowed him to do such a thing, it must be almost non existent and therefore would not be able to trouble him as much as i'd like to see him troubled. SO it definately has to be the environment which tortures him and i 100% agree with you about the US jails. Years ago in an ethics lesson at school we studied one in california which had concrete rooms which were tiny (no window) just a bed and a sink and a toilet and they have to stay in it 23 hours a day - now to me, for murderers, that is prison, not tv, pool tables, free space and socials all day with the other prisoners..........it's effing ridiculous! and its our money though I wouldn't resent paying if i felt that the best worldly possible justice was being served, but paying for the luxuries ARGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH it is just wrong


----------



## Onyxia (5 September 2006)

Keeping him in prison wont bring the two girls back but WILL cost us all a fortune.
Let him die if thats what he wants.


----------



## WHOKNOWSWHAT (5 September 2006)

if he wants to take his life let him, save  tax payers some monney, dont let him do it with pills though thats too easy, give him a rusty blunt razor blade.


----------



## LauraBR (5 September 2006)

I have been wondering the same all day?


----------



## Weezy (5 September 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
I partly agree, but feel his surroundings etc are far too comfortable. Jail should mean a thoroughly unpleasant place with boring food, no tv and discomfort on a grand scale such as in third world jails.
I am glad he didn't die ,the bastard deserves to live with his mind until he's old, the poor kids never got the chance to grow up and their parents must suffer every time the subject appears on the news. I bet they don't want him dead..
I actually like that prison in the USA where they make them wear pink overalls, march them chained up through the city everyday and break rocks in the sun..
At least that way they hate prison, ours are like holiday camps.. swimming pools, basketball, good food and tv..We're mad, criminals need to be punished and suffer..
(and no matter how many posts say my views are extreme, extreme they'll stay!!!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I cannot disagree with one single word

Jail is a frigging cushty affair in this country - it is dispicable

Solitary confinement - let him go mad in his own head - dark, cold, bare walls, with nothing else to stare at all day - porridge for breakfast and stew for lunch and supper EVERY day

There THAT is extreme - but if any f*cker EVER messed with my children, anything less than that would NOT be punishment IMHO


----------



## patchandloopy (5 September 2006)

my mum, when we both heard hed had his stomach pumped etc...she said ''i dont know why they bother'' ..........


----------



## Patchwork (5 September 2006)

Whether he sufffers or not doesn't change anything for anybody - if he wants to die then let's get rid of him.


----------



## mrdarcy (5 September 2006)

Anyone who thinks that British jails are pleasant and relaxing places to be have obviously never been in one.  Do people seriously wish our prisons were like those in Thailand?  Try watching the movie Return to Paradise and see if you still think the same.

There is much truth in the quote 'a society is measured by the treatment of its prisoners.'  If we subjected criminals to torture and abuse then I'm sorry but what then distinguishes us from the criminals?  Look at Guantanamo Bay,  Abu Gharib and look at the consequences of our so-called civilised Western societies treatment of prisoners...  Criminals have individual responsibility of course but criminal behaviour is shaped by society so society - that's all of us - also has to hold itself responsible for the actions of its members.

What Ian Huntly did was horrific and he's now serving out his sentence - as it should be.  He should be accorded the same treatment as any other human being... when found o/ded medical staff should do their best to save him.

Does he deserve to die?  If he tries again and succeeds no one will mourn him, me included but that choice is his and his alone.  I absolutely 100% oppose capital punishment - it will be a dark day for this country if its ever reintroduced.  Does he feel true remorse?  Only he can know that.  Is he pure evil?  I don't believe in it... because if you are pure evil in the biblical sense that must mean you were born evil and therefore had no choice in the matter.  Don't take away his individual responsibility for what he did.  No doubt Ian Huntley has some form of severe personality disorder... a combination of nature and nuture.  It's a hugely complex psychological area.  Dismissing him as evil doesn't help us to understand why people commit such sadistic and violent acts... 

Oh and for the people who suggested testing cancer drugs on prisoners... the Nazi's thought that a terribly good idea as well...  it started with prisoners and moved on from there...


----------



## Faithkat (5 September 2006)

Me too!  As a taxpayer I object strongly to my money being spent keeping him alive, if the b*****d wants to die, let him.


----------



## Tia (6 September 2006)

I agree totally.  The whole purpose of prison in this day and age is for the "rehabilitation" of prisoners primarily, punishment comes secondary in modern thinking.  Therefore my question is.......can this prisoner ever be rehabilitated and returned to normal society?  If the answer is no, then what the heck is he doing in prison?  

If it was my daughter who was murdered by him.....would I want him to suffer?  No I bloody well wouldn't - I would want him dead!!  So that there would NEVER ever be the chance for him to do something like this ever again!  Who's to say some mamby-pamby judge won't grant him his freedom in 20 years time?

Nope I'd be decking his room out with lots of sheets, polythene bags, rope and giving him an extra tall bunk bed!


----------



## GinaB (6 September 2006)

I was just reading in The Sun that the ward he is in is right beside the childrens ward!!! How can this happen? I don't a damn if he's under constant guard he shouldn't be so close to any children!


----------



## Tempi (6 September 2006)

i think in a way he should just be left to die if he wants to, but part of me also thinks he should be made to suffer for what he did, so why let him take his own life which seems like the easy way out for him?


----------



## Jo C (6 September 2006)

Am I right in thinking that you don't have children gedenskis_girl? If anyone did that to my daughter I would want them to suffer and I would gladly back the death penalty if it meant they could never do that again!


----------



## Fransurrey (6 September 2006)

Perhaps a compromise on this one would be to give him a certain amount of Warfarin each day. Enough to kill the B*stard painfully and slowly, a torture, just like what he inflicted on those poor kids. Maybe bury him alive. That way no one would have to clear up his ugly body and it would save so much on prison bills!


----------



## Sooty (6 September 2006)

I have children, and if anyone did to one of them what Huntley did to those girls I would want them dead. But...I would not want them killed by the state, with what is effectively state sanctioned murder. I would want to do it myself, and if not able to, then would be perfectly happy for them to kill themselves, just as Harold Shipman and Fred West managed to do. I really am strongly opposed to the death penalty, if it is wrong for one person to take a life then it is wrong for any person to take a life, whether within the law or not. The last hangman in Britain realised that the death penalty was about revenge and not deterring people, it doesn't work and is barbaric. Even he changed his mind about the moral issues involved.


----------



## katelarge (6 September 2006)

My husband is a criminal defence lawyer and sadly YES prisons are seen by many crims as a nice hotel! A few months ago he represented a guy who had gone out and stolen from a newsagent, then ran to the nearest police car to show the cops inside the car what he had taken. When they nicked him, they found he had a bag packed for the police cell and prison! The guy had the choice between a night in a squat or in the nick and so went out to get arrested! They get methadone, a place to sleep, meals and frankly prison just isn't a deterrent for truly criminal people. For you and I yes, it would be.

As for Huntley, I support euthanasia as a wonderful way to die with dignity, at a time you decide. I think it's too good for him, sorry. I do appreciate the arguments about our taxes, but I regard euthanasia as a mercy and he doesn't deserve mercy. I think the real tragedy is that after every suicide attempt there are these great big "inquiries" where the prison service gets hauled over the coals by the health &amp; safety and political correctness loons!


----------



## Sooty (6 September 2006)

Oh I totally agree with you on that one. Huntley was on 15 minute after his last attempt three years ago, how long were the authorities meant to keep that up for? Mind you, if he was serious he could always go on hunger strike, like the IRA prisoners used to. Somehow I can't imagine him having the courage to do that...


----------



## mrdarcy (6 September 2006)

You're correct I don't have children and of course I can't say what my attitude would be if I did and anything bad happened to them.  I appreciate your position - that maternal instinct to protect is imprinted into our DNA.  But I'd like to think and hope that my views would remain the same.  Prison for life.  But definitely not involving torture.  It saddens me so much that so many people on here seem to sanction torturing Ian Huntley... what good does that do anyone?  

Rehabilitation may or may not be possible for paedophiles... it certainly seems incurable now but who knows what might happen in the future... methods may develop... and imagine if they identified a gene or whatever responsible for paedophilia?  We could end up with a society without people who are a risk to our children.  But unless we attempt rehabilitation, however unsuccessful at the moment, we're never going to get anywhere.

Yes what Ian Huntley did was terrible but there are many equally appauling crimes committed that didn't get the press hysteria that this case did.  Whipping society up into rabid lynch mobs is one thing our tabloids are extremely good at but its not something I want a part in.


----------



## Jo C (6 September 2006)

Torturing - no but the death penalty for cases like this -  yes. On the other points I think we will have to agree to disagree, 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  my feelings changed entirely when I had children.


----------



## Sooty (6 September 2006)

I don't think many people would advocate torture, just suffering a more deprived existence with fewer comforts would perhaps be a better alternative. However, I still maintain that if he wants to die by his own hand, he should be allowed to.


----------



## not_with_it (6 September 2006)

Shall I sneak in tomorrow night and torture him 
	
	
		
		
	


	




The prison is just down the road from the town.


----------



## spike123 (6 September 2006)

I have children and lost my 12 year old daughter to a maniac in a car 3 years ago.Her case was highlighted nationally and on crimewatch but her killer is still on the loose.One thing that sickens me is the fact that after causing the crash he pulled up further along the road looked back at what he had done and then drove off never to be seen again.He is still at large and I hope to god that he suffers for what he has done.I think prison is too good for him because the luxuries they get at taxpayers expense is wrong.I would happily as I said before press the button to electrocute him humanely as would the rest of my family and friends who are the ones suffering misery because of what he did.Why is it always the victims families that get the real life sentence and not the perpetrators that deserve to be punished.Our current justice system does nothing for the victims families while the law always protects the perpetrator.Why can't we have real justice and allow his victims families to decide the punishment to fit the crimes he committed.


----------



## Patchwork (6 September 2006)

He had just been taken off suicide watch - which was costing 500 grand per year.


----------



## Jo C (7 September 2006)

Firstly I am very sorry about your daughter I can't imagine what it is like to go through that. Secondly I agree wholeheartedly with your views on the justice system in this country, it is the victims and their families that suffer not the criminal.
My thoughts are with you!


----------



## barkinghorse (7 September 2006)

Not read all the posts but why should he be allowed to be free from guilt and suffering, when the victims familes live this way every day of their lives?
 As a tax payer, i am quite happy for my money to go towards keeping him alive so he wakes up every day with what he has done.
                                           Jo


----------



## Puppy (10 September 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
I was just reading in The Sun that the ward he is in is right beside the childrens ward!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah, well it must be true then!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Don't believe everything that you read. The criminal lawyers I know would tell you that prisons in this country are NOT as luxurious as the tabloids make out.


----------



## Puppy (10 September 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
He had just been taken off suicide watch - which was costing 500 grand per year. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah, and did you read that in the Sun?! Or the Daily Mail??!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Goodness, I can't believe people can be so gullible.


----------



## Puppy (10 September 2006)

Does it not occur to people that if you allow one suicide attempt in a prison to be successful; if you don't intervene to prevent it; then you are setting a precedent for others.

Do you know what the attempted suicide rate in prisons is like?? Especially young men, first time offenders who may have only nicked a car but can't hack it inside even for a very short sentence. Many of these men DO have the potential to be reformed - one stay in prison is enough to scare them into it (certainly worked for my ex's brother) but by deciding that one prisoner should be left, because of his crime being so much more evil, then you are also condeming many others to death. If you relieve the prisons of the responsibility of taking every step possible to prevent suicide (which must be a policy, not a choice based on the individual) then the death rate in prisons would be sky high, probably leading to fewer convictions, and therefore fewer reformations, and consequently higher crime figures.

I personally would hate to see so many more be left and allowed to take their own lives, and how much their families would suffer, purely for the sake of punishing one man - however evil he is, and however much I feel for the families. Also, a man who wants to dies, so what better punishment than to keep him alive?!

If we'd have strapped him to the chair the day he was convicted then you'd all be saying "Death is too good for him. Keep him alive to make him suffer".


----------



## weevil (10 September 2006)

Completely agree


----------



## Puppy (10 September 2006)

I am astounded at how much my attitudes to this sort of thing have been altered in the last year having studied criminal law, and being taught by some criminal lawyers - i.e becoming  _educated_ on the topic!!

And only go to get worse, as next year I've picked "sentencing and the penal system" as an option


----------



## MissDeMeena (10 September 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
There is much truth in the quote 'a society is measured by the treatment of its prisoners.'  If we subjected criminals to torture and abuse then I'm sorry but what then distinguishes us from the criminals?  Look at Guantanamo Bay,  Abu Gharib and look at the consequences of our so-called civilised Western societies treatment of prisoners...  Criminals have individual responsibility of course but criminal behaviour is shaped by society so society - that's all of us - also has to hold itself responsible for the actions of its members.

What Ian Huntly did was horrific and he's now serving out his sentence - as it should be.  He should be accorded the same treatment as any other human being... when found o/ded medical staff should do their best to save him.

Does he deserve to die?  If he tries again and succeeds no one will mourn him, me included but that choice is his and his alone.  I absolutely 100% oppose capital punishment - it will be a dark day for this country if its ever reintroduced.  Does he feel true remorse?  Only he can know that.  Is he pure evil?  I don't believe in it... because if you are pure evil in the biblical sense that must mean you were born evil and therefore had no choice in the matter.  Don't take away his individual responsibility for what he did.  No doubt Ian Huntley has some form of severe personality disorder... a combination of nature and nuture.  It's a hugely complex psychological area.  Dismissing him as evil doesn't help us to understand why people commit such sadistic and violent acts... 

Oh and for the people who suggested testing cancer drugs on prisoners... the Nazi's thought that a terribly good idea as well...  it started with prisoners and moved on from there...   
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


I agree...  and just want to add

Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## HartleyAlrewas (27 April 2010)

I agree with mrdarcy's points.

A large number of people seem to think that a child murderer can never be rehabilitated. That says more about society than it does about the murderer. Everybody is capable of reform, with the right therapy. By demonizing those who have committed horrific crimes, we just push them deeper and deeper into their psychological bunkers where reform is no longer possible.

Yes, of course I am sickened by Huntley's crimes. If somebody murdered my child, I would be unlikely to forgive them. But that is precisely why we don't take the views of a victim's family into account with regards to sentencing, because the family would not be able to set emotions aside. 

We need to ask what it was in Huntley's background which triggered this cruel behaviour. If we are going to heal society, we need to focus a little less on punishment and a little more on long-term strategies for prevention. Currently, the will is not there.

http://hartleyalrewas.wordpress.com/ian-huntley-some-essential-facts/


----------



## Luci07 (27 April 2010)

mrdarcy said:



			Anyone who thinks that British jails are pleasant and relaxing places to be have obviously never been in one.  Do people seriously wish our prisons were like those in Thailand?  Try watching the movie Return to Paradise and see if you still think the same.

There is much truth in the quote 'a society is measured by the treatment of its prisoners.'  If we subjected criminals to torture and abuse then I'm sorry but what then distinguishes us from the criminals?  Look at Guantanamo Bay,  Abu Gharib and look at the consequences of our so-called civilised Western societies treatment of prisoners...  Criminals have individual responsibility of course but criminal behaviour is shaped by society so society - that's all of us - also has to hold itself responsible for the actions of its members.

What Ian Huntly did was horrific and he's now serving out his sentence - as it should be.  He should be accorded the same treatment as any other human being... when found o/ded medical staff should do their best to save him.

Does he deserve to die?  If he tries again and succeeds no one will mourn him, me included but that choice is his and his alone.  I absolutely 100% oppose capital punishment - it will be a dark day for this country if its ever reintroduced.  Does he feel true remorse?  Only he can know that.  Is he pure evil?  I don't believe in it... because if you are pure evil in the biblical sense that must mean you were born evil and therefore had no choice in the matter.  Don't take away his individual responsibility for what he did.  No doubt Ian Huntley has some form of severe personality disorder... a combination of nature and nuture.  It's a hugely complex psychological area.  Dismissing him as evil doesn't help us to understand why people commit such sadistic and violent acts... 

Oh and for the people who suggested testing cancer drugs on prisoners... the Nazi's thought that a terribly good idea as well...  it started with prisoners and moved on from there...   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

I totally agree with you and the points you have raised. And as for allowing IH to committ suicide, besides the points which you have raised above, he gave away life choices when he committed those horrific crimes.


----------



## perfect11s (27 April 2010)

Puppy said:



			[ QUOTE ]
I was just reading in The Sun that the ward he is in is right beside the childrens ward!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah, well it must be true then!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Don't believe everything that you read. The criminal lawyers I know would tell you that prisons in this country are NOT as luxurious as the tabloids make out.
		
Click to expand...

 Not far off after taking to a customer who had been jailed for drink driving He found it  comfortable and 
not unplesant way to spend 2 monthes, ...I dont care if huntly takes his own life but hopefully
he has realised what he has done to the familys involved  and is suffering personal torment
for it and will live to a ripe old age in jail..


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (27 April 2010)

part of me thinks keep him alive, if he is suffering with mental torture and lives in constant fear of the beatings that he probably gets in jail then GOOD! I hope he gets the **** kicked out of him on a regular basis. The other part of me would love to see him die a painful death. That man is pure evil.


----------



## YorksG (28 April 2010)

I am fascinated by the number of people who feel that 'justice' should be meted out by other prisoners, who may well be in prison for violent crimes!
If the people posting about how pleasant prison is, have ever visited a British Prison then I find it surprising that they find the smell and the noise acceptable.
To those who believe that peadophilia (sp) is rehabable with treatment, please remember for treatment to work the 'patient' has to accept that treatment is needed.
With regard to whether he should be allowed to die or not, I would agree with Puppy, where do we draw the line on this, would it be ok for a 17 year old in prison for non violent offences to kill him/herself? Or for a prisoner on remand (thus still not guilty) who is so traumatised by the experience?
Gut reaction may well be to say let him die, but it would set a dreadful pressident.


----------



## Weezy (28 April 2010)

Can I point out that this thread has been re-started, and most of it, before the HartleyAlrewas post, was written back in 2006!


----------



## Quadro (28 April 2010)

Thats what i though Weezy!! Although his ex girlfriend Maxine Carr who supposedly was given a new idendity is now living in a town in Wales with a new boyfriend and child!! and her identity is no secret either.......................


----------



## henryhorn (28 April 2010)

Me too, why should we keep him alive apart from one thing, if he lives in constant fear and gets attacked, perhaps he might understand how terrified those poor little girls were.
So actually, I think I would rather see him alive..


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 April 2010)

Quadro, she is apparently living in every town in the UK. No, she REALLY is because a well placed source in the police told me, yada, yada, yada......why on earth do you think she would stay in the UK???

I dealt a girl who tried to take her own life because she was hounded by people who mistakenly thought she was Maxine Carr. Such speculation is very unhelpful.


----------



## ladyt25 (29 April 2010)

I agree that he shouldn't be allowed to take his own life if that is what he wants to do but I am also one of those who feels prisons are too 'easy' these days and, quite rightly often prisoners are better off than other people who are not behind bars and are struggling to feed themselves and find a place to live.

I think someone who has committed a crime (especially a violent crime/planned murder etc) should be imprsioned and have their human rights removed. They should be given the basic requirements for life - basic nutrition and water. They do not need TV, magazines, cigaretts etc etc, they should be punished and often I feel they are not. He cannot be rehabilitated, he was not a child when he committed this disgusting crime, he knew exactly what he was doing and on that basis he should suffer for it.

All those human rights people wind me up - in my opinion you commit murder you forfeit your rights!

I do not beleive he feels remorse - if he was capable of that feeling he wouldn't have carried out the crime in the first place!!! It wasn't an accidental, in the heat of the moment thing, he killed two innocent children!!!


----------



## Kenzo (29 April 2010)

I've not seen any of this in the news (don't actually buy a paper on regular basis) so I can't really comment properly.

But just based on your question, then yes, if he doesnt want to be here anymore, why the hell should we pay to keep him, he's a murderer and is not safe to be out, I don't see why I should pay my taxes to keep monsters like him off the street.


----------



## henryhorn (29 April 2010)

I have to say I completely disagree with HartleyAlrewas, not everybody is capable of reform.
Having dealt with a section of society that in some cases were plain wicked, I feel you can't reform them.
I firmly believe people in some cases are born a certain way and nothing anyone does can change that.
I am sick and tired of people saying "Poor criminal, look at the awful childhood they had", and although this must be the case for some, it definitely isn't for all or half of the population would be murderers..
Huntley knew he was doing wrong, or he wouldn't have attempted to keep his actions hidden. As such he needs to be punished and despite his apparent remorse, I think he would always be a danger to children.
Some members of society are too sick/depraved what have you to ever be allowed out to integrate, and I reckon that's the view of the majority of people, not that we should rehabilitate them.
Your point re fixing what made some behave like that is valid, yes, our current methods are a mess; you have parents doing their utmost to teach their offspring how to behave and others who really don't give a damn.  What really worries me is in say 20 years' time when the children of the now useless parents have their own kids and unlease them on the world, I hate to think what they will be like...


----------



## Maesfen (29 April 2010)

henryhorn said:



			I partly agree, but feel his surroundings etc are far too comfortable. Jail should mean a thoroughly unpleasant place with boring food, no tv and discomfort on a grand scale such as in third world jails.
I am glad he didn't die ,the ******* deserves to live with his mind until he's old, the poor kids never got the chance to grow up and their parents must suffer every time the subject appears on the news. I bet they don't want him dead..
I actually like that prison in the USA where they make them wear pink overalls, march them chained up through the city everyday and break rocks in the sun..
At least that way they hate prison, ours are like holiday camps.. swimming pools, basketball, good food and tv..We're mad, criminals need to be punished and suffer..
(and no matter how many posts say my views are extreme, extreme they'll stay!!!)
		
Click to expand...


Spot on HH couldn't agree more.  Be a great thing if we could send all the gunge to the States to serve their sentences


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (29 April 2010)

Whether or not these individuals are remorseful or supposedly rehabilitated, their punishment for destroying a life should be their life destroyed. Taking away their freedom is a start.  They should remain incarcerated until their death.  Ian Huntley is not insane, he is not suffering a personality disorder or mental illness, he was fully aware of his compulsions and chose to commit the most heinous of crimes.


----------



## Minxie (29 April 2010)

I do think that if someone wants to die they should be allowed to.  Not for any other reason that if there is anything anyone should have any control over is their right to end their own life.  I don't mean Huntley in particular or prisoners for that matter, but in general.


----------



## Luci07 (29 April 2010)

I would agree normally but in this instance, he no longer has the right to make that choice..


----------



## dibbin (29 April 2010)

He deserves the guilt, and should be made to live with it.


----------



## brighteyes (29 April 2010)

I'd like to see him 'suffer' a bit longer, but in reduced expense surroundings.  He isn't worth the money being spent on him. Don't much care what nasty things happen to him, either.


----------



## miss_bird (29 April 2010)

prisoners should eb made to work to earn their keep, why should i pay their heating bills when half the time i cant afford my own.
Why not use chain gangs, many parts of this country need cleaning up, use the scum that have long sentances to put something back into society


----------



## Storminateacup (30 April 2010)

I think its a good idea for prisoners like this to have the option to be put to death, perhaps some may think that a painful way is appropriate so that it satisfies the needs of those that wish to see such criminals pay the maximum price in suffering as their victims did. 

After all his long term suffering in jail, serves no real purpose and costs the country thousands over the course of perhaps 50 years. 

If he elects to choose death  maybe he could have the choice of a number of options like beheading with a blunt knife, garrotting, hanging drawing and quartering, maybe even burning,  or death by water ordeal, or death by a thousand cuts. That way he would not be seen as "getting off lightly" by  choosing to die. There could be an audience too for those that wished to see justice being done. ( And maybe refreshment stands and vendor selling little hanging dolls to commemorate the event)
I say this in jest, for those that think he should be made to suffer if he is to get his wish to die.

Heaven know who they would now get to inflict such options though! 

In all honesty, in a civilised society, only the sick and the mentally ill would volunteer for such a job.

Being realistic,lets not forget than any person capable of inflicting what Ian Huntly did to those beautiful girls, is a mad man, a lunatic, or deranged which ever  description you choose,  but nevertheless seriously mentally ill, and for that reason perhaps he just needs "putting down" quickly and quietly, in the same way as you would a dangerous dog.

Punishing people like this is no deterrent to others, because only the INSANE do this kind of act. Punishing him does not rehabilitate Huntly, plus he would never be returned to a life outside jail so theoretically it TOO serves no purpose.


----------



## gemin1eye (1 May 2010)

I do have to wonder how many of those saying prisons are cushy have actually ever been inside a real prison. I daresay most of you have got your impressions from the Sun


----------



## Shutterbug (1 May 2010)

For those of you who think the death penalty is the answer to these crimes, the death penalty does not work - it costs tax payers millions and has been proven not to be a deterrant for murder, with states with the death penalty in America having a higher murder rate than those states without the death penalty and there is enormous room for error in a system awash with mistakes and political corruption. With death you get no second chances, you dont get to say "oops we are awfully sorry for putting you to death for a crime you didnt commit" - its final.

Yes, there are criminals out there whose crimes turn the stomach and we would wish them to die - but its one rule for everyone or no rule at all - and the death penalty is not the answer.

I do think that prison should be a 6x6 cell with a mattress on the floor, no TV, hard labour and standard meals 3 times a day and the only recreation available should be reading of good literature and walking endlessly round in circles in an enclosed area - it should be as unpleasant as hell and something that people would dread being subjected to.


----------



## Pedantic (1 May 2010)

It will never happen, too many fluffy bunnies running things.


----------



## perfect11s (1 May 2010)

gemin1eye said:



			I do have to wonder how many of those saying prisons are cushy have actually ever been inside a real prison. I daresay most of you have got your impressions from the Sun
		
Click to expand...

 Oh please.... you must have a very high standard of living  if you think prisons are rough, as i said before customer of mine was jailed for a short time for DUI and he says, quote  no wonder all the jails are full its no real deterent what a 
cushy deal  ....


----------



## mle22 (1 May 2010)

If someone killed one of my children I'd want them to die horribly and slowly and suffer in every way possible - but that wouldn't make me right - a humane justice system has to make the decisions, not the victims - it protects us all from an eye for an eye.


----------

